

Unavoidable Security Risk Caused by Elastic Load Balancing on AWS - rkalla
http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/unavoidable-security-risk-caused-by-elastic-load-balancing-on-aws/

======
ithkuil
The ELB could check the "host" http header before redirecting

